# Paph. Maudiae 'The Queen' AM/AOS



## John M (Jan 1, 2011)

Still the best green/white Paph. It's big, vigorous and blooms often.


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 1, 2011)

hi john.

was also known under the name maudiae 'bankhouse' and is used in green maudiae hybridizing up to this day.
thanx for sharing
cliokchi


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice! Mine is blooming now too. It's a great, reliable bloomer.


----------



## John M (Jan 2, 2011)

Cliokchi: According to this from Orchids Limited website, as you say, 'The Queen' and 'Bankhaus' are the same clone; but, it is 3n. Doesn't that mean it does not breed....or at least, it does not breed well? 

"Paph. Maudiae 'Bankhaus' FCC/AOS 
Paph. Maudiae ‘Bankhaus’ is a special variety of the green and white primary hybrid made with Paph. lawrenceanum hyeanum and Paph. callosum sanderae. The Bankhaus clone is a famous one having garnered an FCC from the American Orchid Society. This plant is a triploid that produces very large green and white flowers in the 4 to 5 inch range on tall strong stems. It is easy to grow and blooms several times per year. Paph. Maudiae ‘Bankhaus’ was originally in the collection of Mrs. Pierre Dupont in the mid 1940’s. Plants offered are divisions from our stud collection and are limited in availability. Later this same plant was awarded as Paph. Maudiae ‘The Queen’ AM/AOS."


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 2, 2011)

I have "The Queen" in bloom now...and another division of it in bud. Its a magnificent plant. While I have often heard that "The Queen" and "Bankhaus" are the same, in my experience they are not. I had a division of Bankhaus years ago. While a great plant, it was not at all like the Queen...smaller both in bloom and foliage. It was much closer to Magnificum than to The Queen.


----------



## John M (Jan 2, 2011)

Of course, there's bound to be some mislabelled plants out there as well. Perhaps your 'Bankhaus' was actually 'Magnificum' or a 'Magnificum' lookalike? It's too bad that you don't still have your division of 'Bankhaus' because you could tell if it was labelled properly by selfing it. If you got viable seeds, you'd know it was not 'Bankhaus' because both plants labelled as 'Bankhaus' and 'The Queen' are 3n; so, you wouldn't get viable seed by selfing either one of them.


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 2, 2011)

hi john.
you can't use it a pod parent but definitely as pollen parent
many of the modern maudiae types are tetraploids or polyploids
cliokchi



John M said:


> Cliokchi: According to this from Orchids Limited website, as you say, 'The Queen' and 'Bankhaus' are the same clone; but, it is 3n. Doesn't that mean it does not breed....or at least, it does not breed well?
> 
> "Paph. Maudiae 'Bankhaus' FCC/AOS
> Paph. Maudiae ‘Bankhaus’ is a special variety of the green and white primary hybrid made with Paph. lawrenceanum hyeanum and Paph. callosum sanderae. The Bankhaus clone is a famous one having garnered an FCC from the American Orchid Society. This plant is a triploid that produces very large green and white flowers in the 4 to 5 inch range on tall strong stems. It is easy to grow and blooms several times per year. Paph. Maudiae ‘Bankhaus’ was originally in the collection of Mrs. Pierre Dupont in the mid 1940’s. Plants offered are divisions from our stud collection and are limited in availability. Later this same plant was awarded as Paph. Maudiae ‘The Queen’ AM/AOS."


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 2, 2011)

I like this fine color pattern, esp. on the dorsal, a lot!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 2, 2011)

Gorgeous shape and colour...!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice genetic history lession John. Great blooming as well.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## John M (Jan 2, 2011)

cliokchi said:


> hi john.
> you can't use it a pod parent but definitely as pollen parent
> many of the modern maudiae types are tetraploids or polyploids
> cliokchi



Hmmm, interesting? I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2011)

Great Flower!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 6, 2011)

Another fine educational thread! My OL plant of "The Queen" needs repotting right now - I must get to that before I lose her!


----------



## nikv (Jan 6, 2011)

Hail to the Queen!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 6, 2011)

These are terrific blooms of a very impressive clone, John!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 6, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have "The Queen" in bloom now...and another division of it in bud. Its a magnificent plant. While I have often heard that "The Queen" and "Bankhaus" are the same, in my experience they are not. I had a division of Bankhaus years ago. While a great plant, it was not at all like the Queen...smaller both in bloom and foliage. It was much closer to Magnificum than to The Queen.



My experience also. Some plants labled 'The Queen' and some plants labeled 'Bankhaus' may in fact be the same. I have heard 'Magnificum' included as another identical one. That doesn't mean any of them are labeled correctly in most collections. Maybe there is good documentation that 'The Queen' and 'Bankhaus' really were the same clone when awarded by AOS, but the plant I know as 'The Queen' far outshines any 'Bankhaus' or 'Magnificum' I've ever seen displayed.


----------



## michelangelo (Jan 7, 2011)

Paph. Maudiae 'The Queen' AM/RHS (not AOS) was in my collection a long time ago. It was definitely different from 'Bankhaus', which reminds me of forms of Paph. Alma Gevaert (Maudiae x _lawrenceanum hyeanum_). What are the measurements of 'Bankhaus' ?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 7, 2011)

According to OrchidWhiz 'The Queen' was awarded the AM by the AOS in April 1981.


----------



## etex (Jan 7, 2011)

Great blooms and very informative thread!!


----------



## michelangelo (Jan 7, 2011)

Wendy said:


> According to OrchidWhiz 'The Queen' was awarded the AM by the AOS in April 1981.



You are right, but the flower had been awarded an AM by the RHS previously. 

For your information, may I quote a small article from The Orchid Review for September, 1969 (p. 268) :

"Although first raised by Sanders (St. Albans) Ltd., as long ago as 1929, _Paphiopedilum_ Clair de Lune (Emerald x Alma Gavaert) is extremely popular in the Maudiae or mottled-leaf section of the Slipper Orchids. Our Cover Flower variety 'Edgard van Belle' AM/RHS is considered by some fanciers of this group to be the finest of all while others champion Maudiae 'The Queen' AM/RHS or Alma Gavaert 'Madame Maurice Mertens' AM/RHS. Few readers will disagree that this trio is the finest of the Maudiae section, and all are figured here to show the slight difference in shape."

This article is wrong in a small detail though. Paph. Alma Gavaert was not raised at St. Albans, but (by Edgard van Belle) at the Bruges (Belgium) nurseries of the Sander firm. (The name Gavaert was changed to Gevaert a few years ago, this family name being actually written that way and not Gavaert.)

There is an error in the captions of figures 171 and 172, which are inverted, 'The Queen' is the upper figure (slight twist in the upper sepal), and 'Alma Gevaert' the lower one, unmistakable with its perfectly symmetrical dorsal sepal. "A sight to behold !".


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2011)

Wendy said:


> According to OrchidWhiz 'The Queen' was awarded the AM by the AOS in April 1981.



Thank you, Wendy! There's enough confusing information in this thread already.


----------



## michelangelo (Jan 7, 2011)

John M said:


> Thank you, Wendy! There's enough confusing information in this thread already.



So much so when you know that 'Bankhaus' has garnered an FCC form the AOS. 

So what is in a name ?


----------

